# I will now read your mind.



## Veho (Nov 23, 2010)

Spoiler



Admit it.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 23, 2010)

Broccoli.

... does this mean I'm retarded?


----------



## nintendoom (Nov 23, 2010)

WTFudge>?!?!?
hos that possible???!?


----------



## lolzed (Nov 23, 2010)

Tomato...

lol


----------



## pocchama1996 (Nov 23, 2010)

Lettuce. 
I just made a sammich that had lettuce in it.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 23, 2010)

Weird, I had Lettuce in mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*points* He's a Phony !!!!! *chases with burning stick*


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 23, 2010)

cabbage! fail!


----------



## hullo8d (Nov 23, 2010)

Also works with color and tools.



Spoiler



Red Hammer


----------



## mameks (Nov 23, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Tomato...
> 
> lol


Fwahahaha~
*I lost*
Carrot it was...


----------



## .d&n (Nov 23, 2010)

WHOAAAAA neat trickkkkkkk

i said carrot!!!!


----------



## Frogman (Nov 23, 2010)

I thought of a grape???....mainly cause i was eating one....


			
				Eighteen said:
			
		

> *points* He's a Phony !!!!! *chases with burning stick*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 23, 2010)

Carrot it is then.


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2010)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> I thought of a grape???....mainly cause i was eating one....


Grape is not a vegetable


----------



## Rydian (Nov 23, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Coreyfrog7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, right?
What a freak.

Let's all point and laugh at - HEY LOOK, A DISTRACTION!!!


----------



## Forstride (Nov 23, 2010)

I thought of pudding.  Do I pass?


----------



## Frog (Nov 23, 2010)

It was carrot...


----------



## mameks (Nov 23, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE????????


----------



## Langin (Nov 23, 2010)

Meh I thought Cabbage! MWahahahhahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Paarish (Nov 23, 2010)

carrot...


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 23, 2010)

Old trick man this has been in youtube for ages


----------



## Isaac_GS (Nov 23, 2010)

Godammit.  I thought carrot.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 23, 2010)

Xamus ace said:
			
		

> Old trick man this has been in youtube for ages



This was about before the internet, remember doing it at school


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 23, 2010)

Tomato.

After reading the rest of the pictures, I got carrot


----------



## naglaro00 (Nov 23, 2010)

lolwat


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 23, 2010)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> Tomato.



That's a fruit


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 23, 2010)

cabbage...mostly because i know this trick...learned of it a few years back...


----------



## Javacat (Nov 23, 2010)

POTATO





The moral to this story is that gbatemp is full of freaks and a couple of idiots (grape...)


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 23, 2010)

Javacat said:
			
		

> POTATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also said Tomato, but then I was going to change it, since I remembered that tomatoes weren't vegetables. I was too late.


----------



## Sephi (Nov 23, 2010)

..I thought penis at first, then potato. Is something wrong with me?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 23, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> ..I thought penis at first, then potato. Is something wrong with me?


yes


----------



## Defiance (Nov 23, 2010)

My first thought was lettuce..  What does that make me?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've never actually heard of this trick before.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 23, 2010)

When I saw, I'm going to ask you a series of questions, I instantly remembered Arnold Schwarzenegger in Kindergarten Cop.

Anyway, the first thing that came to mind at the end was vegetable. :/
Then came carrot.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 23, 2010)

Going by the image I'm not allowed to post in this thread.

I thought cucumber.


----------



## Goli (Nov 23, 2010)

Defiance said:
			
		

> My first thought was lettuce..  What does that make me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought of a tomato at first but then I remembered it was a fruit, then I thought of lettuce.
What does that make me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DeadLocked (Nov 23, 2010)

potato :/


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 23, 2010)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> I thought of a grape???....mainly cause i was eating one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL xD Yeah, I got that from family guy indeed!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 23, 2010)

...Celery. I don't get it. Why would anybody think Carrot?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> When I saw, I'm going to ask you a series of questions, I instantly remembered Arnold Schwarzenegger in Kindergarten Cop.



This is so much more interesting than the thread. That movie is so bad, that it's good.


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> ...Celery. I don't get it. Why would anybody think Carrot?


Why would anybody think celery?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 23, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because I was told to think of a Vegetable, and I was eating ants on a log....


----------



## .Chris (Nov 23, 2010)

I thought of



Spoiler



VEGETA!


----------



## Team_Subspace (Nov 23, 2010)

i was trying SOOO HARD not to say carrot because ive done this... no luck i said carrot still


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 23, 2010)

Am I the only one who said Cabbage?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 23, 2010)

Lettuce.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Nov 24, 2010)

Pretty sneaky trick you got there.
Stupid carrots...


----------



## Porygon-X (Nov 24, 2010)

I.... don't get it?

Explain please.

And I thought potato.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 24, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> I.... don't get it?
> 
> Explain please.


same here >_>


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 24, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> I.... don't get it?
> 
> Explain please.
> 
> And I thought potato.


Slow.

The GIF was expecting that you'd guess carrot.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Damnit.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 24, 2010)

I said tomato! no joke


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I said tomato! no joke
> 
> That's a fruit.
> 
> ...



Wait so there is no real special thing that tricks your brain or anything?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... The internet can do many things, but it cannot read your mind.


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 24, 2010)

regardless of how many times i've done this over the years, i always end up falling for it and saying carrot >.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 24, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not saying reading your mind. I thought it would have been one of those trick things where it tricks your brain into saying Carrot. If not.. then this is just stupid.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's silly to those who said "Carrot", though it's a big gamble for little reward.


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 24, 2010)

I said carrot.

Need scientifical explanations, kthx.


----------



## Javacat (Nov 24, 2010)

The only thing I can think of is that there are only really 3 or 4 vegetables people would commonly think of, so the chances of it getting it right are pretty high.
If it really was anything else and used some sort of mind trick then I'd have expected a lot more carrots in this thread


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 24, 2010)

I think it's one of them things that proves that using language is built into the brain and not just a learned behaviour.  Such as

Q) What do cows eat?

Q) What do cows drink?


Spoiler



Most people will fuck up and say milk


----------



## geoflcl (Nov 24, 2010)

Curses! Keep your godly powers out of my noggin, Veho!


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 24, 2010)

Three words: What. The. Fuck.

It got me.

I know another one that works. Ask a bunch of addition questions with the answer being 15. It works too.


----------



## Yuan (Nov 24, 2010)

I said carrot even in another language... omfg

cenoura = carrot in portuguese.


----------



## Mesiskope (Nov 24, 2010)

psshhh whatever, Its all about mind taking.





I answered cake...


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 24, 2010)

You failed, cause all I'm think about is mushroom.


----------



## Frogman (Nov 24, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I still didnt realise that a grape wasnt a vegetable until someone pointed it out..


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 24, 2010)

^REALLY?! 
I thought it was general that a grape was a fruit...


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 24, 2010)

OH COME ON!! I got Carrot


----------



## .:TeMpEsT:. (Nov 24, 2010)

celery  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you are now breathing manualy


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 24, 2010)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> I think it's one of them things that proves that using language is built into the brain and not just a learned behaviour.  Such as
> 
> Q) What do cows eat?
> 
> ...


nuu >.<
argh, said milk~


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> I answered cake...
> That's not even a plant
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's just that most people think "carrot".


----------



## CookiesMilk (Nov 24, 2010)

Bitter gourd.... I LOVE IT.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Like how if you had to come up with a random name some people might automatically go for "Bob".

Or if someone thinks of a single digit it's likely to be a 3 or a 7.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 24, 2010)

@Proto
http://likepage.biz/102765/Hey_look_a_pencilIll_name/ ???


About the milk and cows thingy... I also said MILK.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 24, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> DarkShadow96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes yes... I forgot....


----------



## Eon-Rider (Nov 24, 2010)

I remember when someone did a similar trick to me and I said orange for the name of a a vegetable.


----------



## Orc (Nov 24, 2010)

I though of...
"Kang-kong"
:/


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 24, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> You failed, cause all I'm think about is mushroom.



Mushrooms come from a totally different Kingdom of Species.
Mushrooms are Fungi xD


----------



## strict9gs (Nov 24, 2010)

i thought it said VAG-tables, so i thought of my wife............does that make ME weird????


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 24, 2010)

strict9gs said:
			
		

> i thought it said VAG-tables, so i thought of my wife............does that make ME weird????


Wow. Well it's not bad to have that in your mind.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 24, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is still vegetable! Its not like vegetable is limited to Plants.


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 24, 2010)

When it asked for a vegetable, I just blanked.


Is that normal?!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> It is still vegetable! Its not like vegetable is limited to Plants.


Actually, it's a subjective issue. Vegetable isn't a scientific description so there's no specific answer. I consider fungi as being different to plants though (seeing as they are and everything...).


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 24, 2010)

It said vegetable so I thought of watermelon


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 24, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> When it asked for a vegetable, I just blanked.
> 
> 
> Is that normal?!


yeah me too.. i just can't think of anything...


----------



## Daidude (Nov 24, 2010)

How did it know I got Carrot!!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2010)

BROCOLLI


----------



## KapuBen (Nov 24, 2010)

I got carrot. wow


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 24, 2010)

Bok Choi.  Yes I'm Asian.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 24, 2010)

I'VE BEEN MINDRAPED!


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> I'VE BEEN MINDRAPED!


I prefer to call it "mind fondling"


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 24, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had thought carrot when I was drinking, and it said it, and I almost spewed Pepsi all over my monitor. 

Used to happen all the time on akinator.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> SubliminalSegue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's consensual it's just called telepathy.
4,321 posts!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 24, 2010)

OK I admit it - I thought of


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Mind cuddling"


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 24, 2010)

Not good enough, lol!
Anyway this one will always work: http://www.exstatica.net/flash/psychic.swf
mind reading that WILL work, as long as you do it right, it'll work 100% of the time oh after you do it, if you figure it out, put it in a spoiler or don't post it at all please.


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 24, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Broccoli.
> 
> ... does this mean I'm retarded?


im a retard like rydian


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 24, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Porygon-X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know, if you were a little kid you'd learn the alphabet from a large poster  with pictures on them
guess what?

A=apple B=boy C=???

(just my thoughts)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about brain storming?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 25, 2010)

...
I got Broccoli.


----------

